# The Lord of the Rings: A Golden Age of Hollywood Cast



## Keith Mathison (Apr 5, 2021)

I was thinking about who I would cast in a film version of _Lord of the Rings_ if I could cast only actors and actresses from the Golden Age of Hollywood (pre-1960). This is what I have so far: Thoughts?









Post | Light in Dark Places







www.keithmathison.org


----------



## Halasían (Apr 5, 2021)

I'll give you around 65-70%. I have to disagree with most of your ladies, though I can be ok with Gene Tierney as Galadriel.
Also Cary Grant as Aragorn? No.
My changes and additions to your list would be:


Lisabeth Scott as Eowyn 
Ava Gardner as Arwen
Robert Mitchum as Aragorn
Some optional Galadriels:

Carole Lombard
Fay Wray
Some additions to the list:

Mae West as Rosie Cotton
Kirk Douglas as Halbarad


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 5, 2021)

I once proposed this guy for Aragorn, back in the day:

With tongue as firmly planted in cheek as I assume Halasían's is.


But leave us not forget the classic 1940's version!


----------



## Keith Mathison (Apr 5, 2021)

Actually, Aragorn was one of the most difficult on the list. I'd be okay with Mitchum. I'm going to fight for my actress choices, however. I know Gimli and Eomer ultimately agreed to disagree over whether Galadriel or Arwen was the most beautiful, but I'll get my axe if I have to


----------



## Halasían (Apr 5, 2021)

Keith Mathison said:


> Actually, Aragorn was one of the most difficult on the list. I'd be okay with Mitchum. I'm going to fight for my actress choices, however. I know Gimli and Eomer ultimately agreed to disagree over whether Galadriel or Arwen was the most beautiful, but I'll get my axe if I have to


Well, I'll agree with Gene Teirney, and like Cate did 'ok' as Galadriel in the PJ fanfic, Ingrid would do 'ok' as Eowyn, but best grab your axe because Ava is Arwen.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 5, 2021)

I guess you know Tolkien met her. Though he had no idea who she was.


----------



## Keith Mathison (Apr 5, 2021)

Halasían said:


> Well, I'll agree with Gene Teirney, and like Cate did 'ok' as Galadriel in the PJ fanfic, Ingrid would do 'ok' as Eowyn, but best grab your axe because Ava is Arwen.


----------



## Keith Mathison (Apr 5, 2021)

What do you think about Joan Blondell as Rosie Cotton?



Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I guess you know Tolkien met her. Though he had no idea who she was.


Probably thought she was an elf who had stayed behind in Middle-earth


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 6, 2021)

I would suggest Gary Cooper for Aragorn, Elizabeth Taylor for Arwen, and Lauren Bacall for Galadriel.


----------



## earthfriend (Apr 7, 2021)

I always had Richard Burton as Aragorn. 
Laurence Olivier as Gandalf
Charles Laughton as Denethor
Carole Lombard as Arwen
Lauren Bacall is a good choice for Galadriel

In a similar vein, Maglor was described as the greatest minstrel o the ages. After he threw the Silmaril into the sea, he spent his days singing songs of pain and regret. With the death of Leonard Cohen, could any contemporary writer/singers do justice to the role? I somehow don't see Ed Sheeran fitting in there


----------



## Tinúviel- (Apr 8, 2021)

Grace Kelly as Galadriel ❤️


----------



## earthfriend (Apr 8, 2021)

Yeah. Has that class about her


----------



## Halasían (Apr 8, 2021)

Tinúviel- said:


> Grace Kelly as Galadriel ❤️


I'd be alright with that!


----------

